# Where to get good seeds?



## powerbud (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just wondering where I could buy soom good seeds from that are known have a good reputation? I just got my 400w hps light so im ready to grow some good strains if anyone knows some good sites let me know.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 7, 2006)

powerbud said:
			
		

> I was just wondering where I could buy soom good seeds from that are known have a good reputation? I just got my 400w hps light so im ready to grow some good strains if anyone knows some good sites let me know.


*Whats up powerbud. We have had great success ordering from both:*

*www.seedboutique.com*

*www.peakseeds.com*


----------



## Old Bud (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't beat the Doc at www.drchronic.com Fast shipping, wide variety of seeds, totally honest, stealthy shipping


----------

